# Fragen zu PC kauf



## Shefanix (30. November 2008)

Hallo erstmal,
ich wollte mir demnächste mal einen neuen PC kaufen und da sind mir 2 Stück ins Auge gestochen. Ich würde jetzt nun gerne wissen welchen von beiden ich mir holen sollte. Bin mir bei beiden nicht so ganz sicher ob sie überhaupt was taugen.

Aktuell: 
Intel Celeron 2,4 GHZ
1 GB RAM DDR
Asus GeForce 7900GS

*PC Nummer 1: *

Prozessor:

Intel CORE 2 DUO MODELLNUMMER E8400
· ausgestattet mit 6144 kb Cache, 1333MHz FSB, 2x3,0 GHz

Mainboard:

· ASROCK 4 CORE1600-GLAN
· Intel G31 EXPRESS/Intel ICH7 CHIPSATZ 
· 4xDDR II für bis zu 4GB DDR-RAM 667/800MHZ
· 1xPCI-EXPRESS x16 ,1xPCI-EXPRESS x1 ,3x PCI 
· 4x SATA II Anschlüsse ,1xIDE, 4xUSB 2.0 
· 5.1 HD SOUND ONBOARD, GIGABIT-LAN ONBOARD

RAM:

· 2048 MB ARBEITSSPEICHER DDR II PC 6400 
· arbeitet mit 800 MHZ

Grafikkarte:

· NVIDIA GEFORCE 9800GT MIT 512MB DDR-RAM
· x16 PCI-EXPRESS-Schnittstelle, SLI-fähig

Festplatte:

· 500 GB S-ATA II FESTPLATTE
· ausgestattet mit 8MB Cache dreht mit 7200rpm

Laufwerk:

· DVD-BRENNER LG 20x DOUBLE LAYER+DVD-RAM 
· liest und schreibt +/- Formate, sowie Double Layer und Dual Layer
· schreibt 20x DVD+R, 20x DVD-R, 8x DVD-RW, 6x DVD+RW
  5xDVD-RAM, 6xDVD DOUBLE-LAYER, 48xCDR, 32xCDRW
· liest 16x DVD-ROM, 5x DVD-RAM, 48x CD-R/CD-RW

Gehäuse:

· Miditower mit 350 Watt Netzteil


*PC Nummer 2:*

Prozessor:

- Prozessor (Intel) Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor E7300 2x 2.67Ghz
- CPU Kühler * Arctic Cooling Alpine 7 Pro, sehr leise

Mainboard: 

- Mainboard (Intel) ASUS IPN73-BA (Chipsatz: nVIDIA MCP73PV)


RAM:

 Arbeitsspeicher 2048MB DDR2 Dual Channel 800Mhz (PC2-6400)

Grafikkarte:

- Grafikkarte PCI-E * 512 MB NVIDIA Geforce 9500GT PCI-E

Festplatte:

- Festplatte 320 GB SATA, 7200rpm, 8MB

Laufwerk:

- 1. Laufwerk 20x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk

Gehäuse:

- Gehäuse * Thermaltake Soprano Midi Tower mit Seitenfenster (Silber)
- Netzteil Midi * 350 Watt, 120mm Lüfter, Fortron, sehr leise



So jetzt wüsst ich gern welchen von den beiden ich mir kaufen soll. Der erste kostet 449&#8364; und der zweite 428&#8364;. Ich bräuchte den PC um WoW und Spiele wie FarCry2, Assasins Creed und das neue Call of Duty auf höchster Qualität flüssig spielen zu können. Wäre für hilfreiche Antworten sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Shefanix


PS: Ist das Nennen von Links zu so etwas eigentlich erlaubt? Wenn ja kann ich auf Wunsch einen posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Wieviel könntest du denn maximal ausgeben?

Was nutzt du für eine Auflösung?

---


FertigPC´s sind nie gut._


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2008)

Hmm ausgeben bis 450&#8364;. Auflösung ist so 1240 x 1024. Warum sind fertige PC's nicht gut?


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Naja, meisstens sind schlechte RAM-Riegel oder eine "schlechte" Grafikkarten...

Hm , 450€ ist nicht grad viel und die Spiele auf Maximum zu Spielen.. :-/_


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2008)

Darf man den Links posten? Dann könntest du dir ein besseres Bild von den PC's machen denk ich.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Klar , mach das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2008)

Also der obere ist für den Preis von 450 Euro top. Stimme zwar mit Painschkess überein, daß Selbstbau immer noch das beste ist, aber wenn der obere wirklich nur 450 Euro kostet, dann bezweifel ich, ob man da beim Selbstbau auch nur annährend hinkommt. 

Die Grafikkarte reicht aktuell auch noch für alles auf hohen Einstellungen aus, sofern man AA und AF möglichst deaktiviert lässt. Einzig bei Crysis muss man etwas zurückstecken. Gespart haben die halt am Mainboard, Speicher und Netzteil.

Aber wie gesagt, für 450 Euro wirst du nirgendwo mehr bekommen. Allein der Intel 8400 und eine 9800 GT hätte im Moment einen Einzelpreis von ca. 250 Euro.


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2008)

Pc Nummer 1

Pc Nummer 2 bei dem hier müsste dann noch Gehäuse auf "Thermaltake Soprano Midi Tower mit Seitenfenster (Silber)", Netzteil auf "350 Watt, 120mm Lüfter, Fortron, sehr leise", Kühler auf " * Arctic Cooling Alpine 7 Pro, sehr leise" und Grafikkarte auf "512 MB NVIDIA Geforce 9500GT PCI-E" geändert werden, damit es dem entspricht was ich nehmen würde.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Naja , ich halte davon immernoch nix.

Vor allem nicht von Ebay und PC´s..

Aber gut , wenn du damit Glücklich bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2008)

Ich weiss ja nicht ob ich damit Glücklich bin/werd. Hab keine Lust mir einen PC zu kaufen der nachher nur Schrott ist. Auf welcher Seite gibt es denn am günstigen Hardware?


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Naja , wenn du dir von da da und da was zusammensuchen willst : geizhals.at.

Wenns aus einem Shop sein soll : Mindfactory.de / Hardwareversand.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2008)

Und woher weiss ich dann ob die Teile auch wirklich gut mit einander arbeiten? Weil nicht das die dann nachher nicht zusammen funktionieren oder so. ^^


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Indem du es hier postest und wir es dir sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2008)

Also ich habe mir gerade die Mühe gemacht, einen PC zusammenzustellen, welcher gleichwertig ist und von der Grafikkarte sogar noch besser, mit der 4850. Dabei habe ich darauf geachtet, Komponenten zu verwenden, die billig sind, aber auch was taugen. Aber unter 600 Euro wird das nichts. Für 450 Euro ist das Ding von der Leistung her nicht zu toppen. Hier und da wurde halt gespart, aber anders ist der Preis nicht machbar.


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2008)

Also ist es doch nicht so schlecht den zu kaufen von ebay? Hab grad auch mal probiert und ich bekomm nichtmal den selben zum gleich Preis hin.


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Kannst von Ebay kaufen , aber ich halte davon nichts - mein alter PC ist auch von dort gewesen.


Grafikkarte war von Anfang an kaputt , Netzteil musste ich neu kaufen.. Gehäuse war vorne nach kurzer Zeit "kaputt"._


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2008)

In wiefern war das Gehäuse "kaputt" ?


----------



## painschkes (30. November 2008)

_Der Start/Reset Knopf vorne war reingedrückt worden , musste die Blende abmachen und immer von hinten gegenhalten und dann draufdrücken.. sehr Nervig.. :-/_


----------



## Shefanix (30. November 2008)

Achso, naja wollt den von ebay grade bestellen. Bloss haben ich und mein Vater nicht herausgefunden wie man da Änderung angibt. Weil 350Watt Netzteil ist mir dann doch ein bisschen wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2008)

Naja, also für den Preis, ist das Ding nicht zu toppen, wie gesagt. Mehr Leistung für 450 Euro wirst du nirgendwo bekommen. Ob der Händler seriös ist, kann dir kein Schwein sagen. Ich persönlich würde nicht über ebay bestellen. Desweiteren wurde halt an einigen Komponeten gespart. Gehäuse ist Schrott, Ram ist vom billigsten, was nicht heißt, daß er langsamer ist. Trotzdem einfach Billigware. Mainboard ist absoluter Schrott und Netzteil mit Sicherheit auch. Aber wie gesagt, für 450 Euro ist da nicht mehr drin.

Ich habe hier mal was rausgesucht:

Gute Komponenten, so billig wie möglich. Mit Versand und Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand.de ca. 650 Euro. Gleiche CPU, wie bei deinem Angebot, bessere Grafikkarte und 4 GB Ram.
Außerdem halt keine Schrottkomponenten. Billiger gehts nicht, wenn es rundum auch was taugen soll und mit der Leistung des Rechners in deinem Angebot vergleichbar sein soll.

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Tray 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit   	
sofort lieferbar 	

145,88 €


145,88 €
Artikel-Nr. HV30CM07DE 	entfernen
Cooler Master Vortex 752 CPU-Kühler, Sockel 775, AM2, 939, 754 	
sofort lieferbar 	

13,94 €


13,94 €
Artikel-Nr. HV1023SQDE 	entfernen
Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 512MB GDDR3, PCI-Express 	
sofort lieferbar 	

147,99 €


147,99 €
Artikel-Nr. HV203FAQDE 	entfernen
Coolermaster Centurion RC534 lite ohne Netzteil schwarz 	
sofort lieferbar 	

45,79 €


45,79 €
Artikel-Nr. HV1332FSDE 	entfernen
Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB 	
sofort lieferbar 	

43,67 €


43,67 €
Artikel-Nr. HV20OT96DE 	entfernen
4096MB-Kit OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Titanium Dual Channel, CL4 	
bestellbar, Liefertermin auf Anfrage 	

53,48 €


53,48 €
Artikel-Nr. HV207LGUDE 	entfernen
LG GH22LP20 schwarz lightscribe bare 	
sofort lieferbar 	

22,63 €


22,63 €
Artikel-Nr. HVR400OMDE 	entfernen
OCZ ModXStream 400 Watt Modular Gaming 	
sofort lieferbar 	

63,61 €


63,61 €
Artikel-Nr. HV1128UMDE 	entfernen
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX

Summe: 612 Euro + 20 Euro Zusammenbau + Versand


----------



## Wagga (1. Dezember 2008)

Kaufte 2005 die Einzelteile über Ebay.

Erste Problem:
Die Grafikkarte eine ATI Radeon 9800 Pro (256 AGP8x) war nach 1 Jahr defekt ("durchgeschmort").
Wurde nicht ersetzt Händler wollte erstmals 50 € (aufwandsentschädigung) dafür das er Sie sich anguckte.
Habe es nicht gemacht, ne neue gekauft, weil selbst wenn sie die ersetzt hätten, die 50 euro hätte ich nicht wieder bekommen.
Hatte dann die 7600 Gt damals dann gekauft (würde heute noch laufen!).
-Dann ca. 8 Monate später ( Netzteil defekt) - habe es gar nicht erst versucht einzuschicken.
Die Teile wurde bei 3 verschiedenen Händlern gekauft, jeweils für das Teil der günstigste.
-Dann ne Windows XP (MCE2005) gekauft, die Version war Original aber defekt.
Windows war ohne (IE,Lunaoberfläche) und das internet lief nicht, (nach Treiberinstallation).
Also dort versucht, man erzählte mir oder wollte es mir erzählen, das es eine defekte Windowsversion nicht geben würde, dann wären ja alle defekt.
Egal, dann eine günstige OEM(Windows XP Prof (original) gekauft, die läuft seit dem ohne probleme.
Das MCE war mit VISTAupgradegutschein, der iengelöst wurde, brauch also die scheß Cd nur fürs Windowssetup, da die DVd nicht bootbar ist.
-Finger weg von Ebay in Sachen Hardware-

Mein Cousin kaufte sich letztens RAM (der mit der defekten Graka) bei Ebay, der Pc startet mit dem RAM nicht (ohne dem alten schon) - Meine (Fern)Diagnose RAM defekt.
Kauf lieber bei Hardwareversand oder Alternate.
Bei Alternate kann ich gute und schnelle Abwicklung bestätigen.
Bei Amazon (direkt kein Marctplace (art Ebay) Achte auf :<*Versand durch: Amazon.de*>
-Sehr gute Kulanz beim Schadensfall ( 4 Mp3-Player wurden schon getauscht, wenn nicht mehr Lieferbar gibts den damaligen Kaufpreis zurück!).
Porto wird erstattet, muss nur vorgelegt werden.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Hmm okay, das ebay jetzt ein Problem ist habt ihr mir sehr deutlich gemacht. Ich habe meine Aktuelle Graka "Asus Geforce 7900GS" auch von ebay und sieh funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei. Haben sie nun seit etwas über 1,5 Jahren. Ich glaube sogar mein Kompletter Rechner ist aus dem ebay.
Habe da jetzt etwas anderes gefunden *Klick* ... bei dem steht auch das 24 Monate Garantie wenn etwas schrott geht. 
Außerdem ist mein größtes Problem halt das Geld. Mehr als 450 ist im Moment einfach nicht drin. Ich brauche aber einen neuen PC da dieser hier nur noch ein wenig bis gar nicht mehr funktioniert. Okay der ist auch schon 4 oder 5 Jahre alt aber trotzdem. Gibt es nicht irgendwas für 450Euro mit dem man Spiele wie Assasins Creed und sowas flüssig spielen kann? Also wie zum Beispiel: 

*Klick* 

Da dann nur noch das Gehäuse auf "Thermaltake Soprano Midi Tower mit Seitenfenster (Silber)", Netzteil auf "350 Watt, 120mm Lüfter, Fortron, sehr leise", Kühler auf " * Arctic Cooling Alpine 7 Pro, sehr leise" und Grafikkarte auf "512 MB NVIDIA Geforce 9500GT PCI-E" . Würde es mit dem Flüssig laufen?


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir denn niemand sagen was ich für ne Hardware haben sollte um sowas wie Assasins Creed, FarCry2 oder vergleichbares spielen zu können? Wäre echt sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So habe mir grade mal einen PC auf hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt. Würde gerne wissen ob dieser was taugt:



HV203FAKDE  Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz 	

*29,87 &#8364;* 

HVR400XDE  Xilence Power 400 Watt / SPS-XP400.(12) 	

*22,60 &#8364;* 

HV20EP96DE  4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5, PC6400/800 	

*46,20 &#8364;* 

HV20E730DE  Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Box 3072Kb, LGA775, 64bit 	

*109,94 &#8364;* 

HV1024DPDE  Club3D 9600GT 512MB PCIe 	

*94,08 &#8364;* 

HV207HS2DE  LG GH20N bare schwarz 	

*24,71 &#8364;	* 

HV13WC63DE  WD Caviar SE16 320GB SATA II 16MB 	

*42,36 &#8364;* 

HV1125CFDE  ECS P43T-A2, Sockel 775, ATX 	

*59,68 &#8364;	*

_______
*429,44&#8364;*


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Naja , so 600€ solltens schon sein.

Damit kannst du nicht viel erwarten.. kriegst eher ältere Hardware.. :-/_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Für was würde der PC den ich da gebastelt hab denn ausreichen? Also was für Spiele. Ich möcht gern für 450&#8364; das möglichst beste haben was es zur Zeit so für das Geld gibt. Wäre auch hilfreich zu wissen ob AMD oder Intel, und ATI oder Nvidia. 
Im Moment nehmen ich immer Intel und Nvidia weil ein Freund von mir meint das wäre am besten. Aber der hat auch nicht so richtig Ahnung wie es scheint. Er meint auf dem PC würde alles flüssig laufen. Der PC muss nur in der Lage sein Vista locker zu schaffen, WoW auch 40 vs 40 zu packen, sodass das spielen noch möglich ist, weil im Moment habe ich wenns so kommt maximal 1 FpS. Dann sollte er Assasins Creed und das neue FarCry2 schaffen und Call of Duty. 
Wenn ich mit den Spielen fertig bin wollte ich eh hauptsächlich nur noch Programmieren und Bildbearbeitung machen. 
Vllt. könnte mir ja jemand was zusammenstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Naja für Bildbearbeitung ist ein Quad von vorteil , aber da wäre vom Budget her nicht wirklich einer drin..

Und CoD 5 (?) und FarCry2 brauchen jetzt nicht so die tollste Hardware (Freund von mir hats mit einer 8600GT auf max. gespielt) aber naja.. ich find WENN ein neuer PC dann schon was aktuelles.. du kaufst ja jettz Sachen die jetzt schon wieder "alt" sind...

Aber naja.. ich schau mal was sich machen lässt - sieht schon recht gut aus._


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich würd ja gerne einen besseren nehmen. Aber im Moment sind mehr als 450&#8364; nicht drin. Um genau zu sein 463&#8364; inkl. Versand. Zusammenbauen werd ich selbst. 
Wär echt nett wenn du was gutes hinbekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und über einen Quad hab ich auch schon nachgedankt. Aber ich mach das mit der Bildbearbeitung eh mehr so Hobbymäßig, halt Signaturen und so was.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Hui , bin grad selbst erstaunt : 


*CPU :*  Intel C2D E8400 

*Kühler :*  Arctic Freezer 7 Pro 
*
Festplatte :*  WD Caviar 250GB 

*Gehäuse :*  Coolermaster Elite 330 

*RAM :*  4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X 

*Grafikkarte :*  Club3D 4670 

*Mainboard :*  Asus P5QL Pro

*Laufwerk :*  LG GH20N 


Macht dann insgesamt : *454,08 &#8364; 
*

Edit : Mist , hab das Netzteil vergessen -_-.. Mal schaun ob ich was geändert krieg.

_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss sagen, der PC gefällt mir schonmal. Das mit dem Netzteil noch irgendwie hinbekommen und ich liebe dich <3. ^^  Okay das nicht, aber ich wäre dir sehr, sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Also ich hab mir bei der Grafikkarte (zwar von einer anderen Firma) die Kommentare auf Alternate.de durchgelesen und die spielen damit Bioshock / Stalker in 1280x1024 mit max. Einstellungen.


Sollte auch ein Preiswertes Netzteil reichen.


---

Der CPU ist super , RAM und Mainboard auch - und am Rest ist halt ziemlich Gespart.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




---


Edit : Sowas wie das hier , sollte reichen :  Klick0rn! 


_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Also dann die Teile die du aufegelistet hast, + das Netzteil? Oder wie muss ich das verstehen jetzt?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Joa , wäre MEINE Meinung._


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Mist, dann wäre der PC ca. 30&#8364; zu teuer. Kann man da nicht noch an irgendwelchen Teilen Sparen? Muss so niedrig wie irgendwie möglich kommen. Oder wenns sonst nichts ist, bekommen meine Verwandten halt nicht zum Weihnachtsfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber find es wirklich nett von dir das du die Zeit investiert hast =)

Edit: Hab grad nochmal alles Geld was mir zu Verfügung steht zusammengerechnet und auch schon meine Ausgaben für den nächsten Monat mit einbezogen... Irgendwie komme ich auf einmal auf: *506,44&#8364;* ... wo ich vorhin gerechnet hatte waren es nur 463, irgendwie bin ich jetzt ganz verwirrt^^


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Klar geht das , ich ändere es oben gleich ab._


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Hehe jetzt geht ja anscheinend wieder ein bisschen mehr. Ich hab mich grad selbst ganz durcheinander gebracht und dich jetzt bestimmt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Naja , wenn du jetzt mehr zur Verfügung hast dann nimms wie oben und zb. das Netzteil was ich noch geschrieben hab.


Solls billiger sein nimmst anstatt dem E8400 den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :  Klick mich! _


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Werde ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Eine Frage hätte ich dennoch: Ist das zusammenbauen schwer? Oder gibts da irgend wo eine Anleitung wie man so etwas macht?
Mist hab noch ne 2. Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Was ist denn eigentlich jetzt besser? ATI/Nvidia bzw. Intel/AMD? Das zerbricht mir immernoch den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach und noch etwas... Unterstützt 32Bit Vista oder Windows XP Home 4GB RAM?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Also ums kurz zu machen : 

Nvidia / ATI : Geschmackssache - finde ich... ob man jetzt eine 4870 oder eine GTX260 nimmt ist egal..

Intel / AMD : Intel , ganz klar. Zum Zocken sowieso , aber auch so - finde ich.


--------

Naja , maximal die Kabel verbinden. Aber da gibts bei Google sicher was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin grad zu faul zum Suchen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-------

32bit : Maximal 3.25GB - nimm aber 4GB falls du mal umsteigst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Ist Windows XP 32 Bit? Und was wäre allgemein besser, XP oder Vista? Oder soll ich bis Windows Se7eN warten?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Ich hab Vista 64bit und finde es super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du bei XP bleiben willst , bleib bei der 32er Version._


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Okay. Hmm das steht grade: "Bei der von Ihnen gewählten CPU empfehlen wir die Verwendung von Wärmeleitpaste. Wenn Sie diese gleich mitbestellen möchten, können Sie mit der 'Zurück'-Schaltfläche oder über die linke Navigation zum passenden Schritt zurückgehen und dort Ihre Auswahl ändern."  Ist das wichtig? Oder kann ich das getrost ignorieren?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Ne ist richtig , auf die CPU (das 4eckige Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) musst du die Leitpaste auftragen. Natürlich auf die Unterseite die dann im Mainboard verschwindet.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Haxxler (1. Dezember 2008)

Blöde Frage aber muss man denn nicht bei jedem CPU Wärmeleitpaste verwenden? ^^


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Also ist die Leitpaste wichtig? Weil das macht nochmal 13&#8364;^^. Würde anstatt des E8400 auch ein E8200 gehen? Weil das sind 22&#8364; Versand die dann doch über meine 503&#8364; hinaus schießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Solange es ein Intel CPU ist mit dem du zufrieden bist , ist es ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Leitpaste für 13€ ? o_o


@ Haxxler ; Ja muss man , aber wer macht das schon bei nem Fertig-PC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist ja sein erster selbst Zusammengebauter , so wie ich das verstanden hab._


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Jop mein erster selbst-zusammengebauter. Und wegen der Paste... ich hatte mich da ein bisschen vertan. Kostet doch nur knapp 3&#8364; bloss hinter der Paste stand noch 12&#8364;, aber das gehört wohl zur Windows XP Aktivierung, da das Kästchen bei mir nicht anklickbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Vielen, Vielen Dank painschkes. Ich glaube ohne die Unterstützung hätte ich mir den ebay PC gekauft. So weiss ich jetzt wenigstens woran in bin und wo die Teile herkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Hast aufjeden Fall mehr Leistung (MEINER Meinung nach) als mit dem Ebay PC.. Und kein Problem.. Wagga/Klos/Fala(Todesschleicher)/EspCap/aseari/Asoriel/Dunedin und die anderen hätten sicher auch geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Och, das sind ja viele Leute die anscheinend Ahnung von sowas haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich nochmal Probleme habe oder was wissen muss frag ich einfach einen von euch =)


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Jup , einfach hier rein oder nen neuen Thread aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Gut hab schon die erste Frage: Von der Paste, muss da die komplette Tube drauf?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Einmal gleichmässig bedecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Atroxy (1. Dezember 2008)

Oh Gott ... Ich weis schon was nichts wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

Atroxy schrieb:


> Oh Gott ... Ich weis schon was nichts wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_Sinn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Gleichmäßig bedecken, okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Atroxy: Was wird nichts?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , aber nicht zu dick und nicht zu dünn.

Es sollte halt so bedeckt sein das du die Normale Farbe vom CPU nichtmehr siehst.. aber auch keine 20cm dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

20 cm dick könnte bei 1ml ein bisschen schwierig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Ja du weisst doch wie ich´s meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja, denke schon das ich es weiss. Vielleicht weisst du ja auch nur nicht wie DU es meinst ^^. Schonmal in der Richtung gedacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir gleich wohl alle Teile bestellen. Komm ich da mit weniger als 22Kg weg? Weil wenns mehr sind steigt auch der Versand um 10&#8364;.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Denke schon , das Gehäuse besteht ja aus Plastik - zumindest überwiegend.

Bei nem Antec 1200 (wie ich es hab) könnte es knapp werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Allein beim Gehäuse steht ja "sehr leichtes Gehäuse, nur 6Kg" oder so etwas. 6Kg sind aber nicht sehr wenig^^. 

Was ist denn ein Antec 1200?


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Antec ist die Firma und 1200 ist die neuste Version davon : http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/5571/1200antec34ze4.jpg_


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Huih, das nen ich mal nen wirklich geiles Gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist das da dein PC? Gefällt mir wirklich sehr. Leuchtet alles so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Apropos leuchten... man kann sich doch solche Kaltlichioden kaufen. Legt man die einfach so in den PC rein oder wie? Und wie werden die mit Strom versorgt? Auch über das Netzteil vom Rechner oder wie?


----------



## Tronnic² (1. Dezember 2008)

> Also ist die Leitpaste wichtig? Weil das macht nochmal 13€^^



Also das mit 12€ wäreleitpaste ist ein Anzeigefehler. Die 12€ ist für die Windows XP aktivierung (die du garantiert nicht brauchen wirst, da es WinXP nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt*). Die wärmeleitpaste kostet dich nur 2,97€. Wenn du dir den PC zusammenbauen lässt (+20€) dann bekommst du die sogar gratis. Und wenn du noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit solchen sachen hast (wie ich), dann lass ihn dir lieber zusammenbauen, bevor du alles kaputt machst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein wenig Erfahrung hab ich ja schon, da ich schon seit dem ich 8 Jahre alt bin mit solchen sachen experimentiert hab. Aber halt nie im Profibereich, nur mit Festplatten einbaun, laufwerk, cpu usw. ^^ Aber ich versuch mir das jetzt so gut es geht beizubringen (durch viel Forumlesen usw.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*WinXP kannste nur kaufen, wenn dein system nicht mehr als 1GB arbeitsspeicher hat.


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Damit hab ich mich noch nicht so befasst :-/

Ne , das ist nen Bild von Google.

Ich Link dir mal nen richtiges Bild von meinem (ist aber mit na scheiss Kamera aufgenommen o_o) : 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...71546&st=80 Seite 5 in der Mitte._


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja das mit dem Anzeigefehler hab ich auch schon gemerkt. Aber ich werd mir den selbst zusammen schrauben. Notfalls gibts ja noch Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich muss sagen dein Rechner ist wirklich schick. Schön wenn ich auch sowas hätte ^^


----------



## Tronnic² (1. Dezember 2008)

Naja den PC den ich mir bestellt habe, sieht aus als wäre er von Mediamarkt um die ecke. xD Am Gehäuse hab ich 100%tig gespart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lege da nicht so viel wert drauf, da er sowieso nur unterm Tisch steht. Hauptsache er kann was.

Offtopic: Weis jemand wo ich Photoshop CS3 herbekomme. Ich hatte es mal, dan hab ich rechner formatiert und das backup geht nicht mehr wegen fehlender DLL´s in der Regi.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist das Gehäuse insofern wichtig, dass dan Antec 1200 sehr gute Belüftung zu haben scheint und auch wirklich gut aussieht. Würde auf jeder Lan auffalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verabschiede mich dann auch erstmal für heute, muss noch ein bisschen lernen. 

Bis denne und nochmals Vielen Dank =)


----------



## painschkes (1. Dezember 2008)

_Jup , ist das beste Luftgekühlte Gehäuse - wenn man dem Internet trauen darf.

Schönen Abend dir noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dunedin (1. Dezember 2008)

Beim Antec 1200 sagt man, laut diverser Rezensionen, dass die Lüfter laut sein sollen besonders der 120mm-Toplüfter. Habs aber noch net live erlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Blöde Frage aber muss man denn nicht bei jedem CPU Wärmeleitpaste verwenden? ^^



Doch, da kommt immer Wärmeleitpaste drauf, alles andere ist Schwachsinn. Aber wenn man eine CPU in der Boxed-Version bestellt, dann ist auf dem Boxed-Lüfter schon immer Wärmeleitpaste drauf. Da muss man nichts mehr draufschmieren. Ist dann halt Standardpaste, aber die reicht auch für den normalen Gebrauch. Wenn man natürlich eine Tray-Version bestellt und einen separaten Lüfter bestellt, dann muss man halt schauen, ob Paste dabei ist.

Bei mir war bisher aber immer auch dort eine Packung Paste dabei, ich hatte bisher noch keinen anderen Fall. Und PC's habe ich schon unzählige zusammengeschraubt. Also denke ich mal, die bei Hardwareversand haben einen Bug in der Konfiguration. Denn es wurde ja bestimmt eh Boxed bestellt und da ist die Paste schon auf dem Kühler.


----------



## Shefanix (1. Dezember 2008)

Also brauch ich mir doch keine Paste mit bestellen? Wäre dann wieder unter 500&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du den Boxed nimmst, dann nicht, weil da immer Paste drauf ist. Und separate Lüfter haben wie gesagt in aller Regel auch immer eine Tüte mit Paste dabei.

Was genau bestellst du denn jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Also was genau ich bestelle. Ich bestelle das hier:

*Gehäuse*: Coolermaster Elite 330

*RAM*: 4GB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X

*Netzteil*: Xilence Power 550 Watt

*CPU*: Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 Boxed

*Grafikkarte*: Club3D HD4670 512mb

*Kühler*: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro

L*aufwerk*: LG GH20N

*Festplatte*: Maxtor DiamondMax 21, 250GB

*Mainboard*: ASUS P5QL Pro

und ja eigentlich dann noch: Arctic Silver V, Wärmeleitpaste 1ml

Jo das wärs eigentlich soweit. Den werd ich mir warscheinlich holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Für 10€ mehr kriegst du aber den E8400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

10&#8364; sind 10&#8364; und die hab ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich mir den so kaufe wie er das steht hab ich noch 2&#8364; über.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Dir ist aber schon bewusst, daß dein jetztiges gewähltes System von der Leistung her nicht im Ansatz an das von Ebay hinkommt. Du hast halt jetzt ein paar Komponenten getauscht, die aber auch nur vereinzelt besser sind.

Das Mainboard stellt eine klare Verbesserung da, im Gegensatz zu dem bei Ebay verwendeten P31. Netzteil hat mehr Leistung und ist eigentlich auch ganz in Ordnung, gehört aber trotzdem zu den absoluten Billiganbietern. Arbeitsspeicher wurde hier jetzt ein guter Markenspeicher verwendet und gleich auf 4 GB aufgestockt. Das Gehäuse dürfte auch relativ gleichwertig sein.

Auch die Festplatte wird auf gleichem Niveau spielen, mit dem faden Beigeschmack, daß du nur noch die Hälfte an Speicher hast.

Keine Ahnung, ob das nun die beste Lösung für dich ist. Ich persönlich würde nichts bei Ebay bestellen, gebe ich zu. Auch wenn ich den Laden nicht kenne und weder Gutes noch Schlechtes über ihn berichten könnte.
Trotzdem sollte dir halt wie gesagt bewusst sein, daß dein jetziges Setting wesentlich weniger Performance hat, als das bei Ebay.

Du hast im Endeffekt Leistung durch minimale Qualitätsverbesserungen getauscht. Und die sehe ich eigentlich nur bei Ram, Mainboard und Netzteil.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd hier noch Irre *grrr*. 

Hab jetzt überhaupt keine Ahnung mehr was ich mir holen soll. Und meinem Vater, der ja für mich bestellt habe ich auch schon gesagt das bei ebay zu kaufen nicht die bester Variante sei. Der ist auch schon ein bisschen genervt das ich mich jeden Tag um entscheide. Ich glaube wenn ich jetzt ankomme und sage: "Kauf mir doch mal lieber den PC von ebay, der ist günstiger und besser." hält der mich für verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würde der zusammengestellt PC denn auch die Spiele schaffen von denen ich gesprochen habe? Also FarCry2 usw. Und würde der auch erstmal ein paar Jahre halten? Ist der Selbstbau-PC evntl. auch dazu geignet ihn im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter auszubauen? Und Festplatte reichen mir 250GB eigentlich. Hab im Moment 80GB und sogar noch 10GB frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Und jetzt noch eine Frage: Was wäre DEINE/EURE Meinung welchen ich mir kaufen soll. Interessiert mich jetzt einfach.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Das musst du wissen

Ich kenne wie gesagt den Händler nicht. Die Leistung des Rechners bei Ebay ist aber ohne jeden Zweifel deutlich höher. Wie er zusammengebaut wird, ob evtl. gebrauchte Teile verwendet werden oder die in der Lage sind, daß Ding richtig zu konfigurieren, weiß ich nicht. Woher auch. Ich baue mir meine Rechner selbst, da weiß ich woran ich bin. Deswegen kann ich auch nicht sagen, welcher Händler nun gute Fertigrechner verkauft.

Dein Risiko, deine Entscheidung.

Zur Grafikkarte:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,659230/T...HD_4650/?page=1

Schau dir einfach die Tests an. Du wirst bestimmt noch viele weitere im Internet finden, sollte also nicht das Problem sein. Wie du siehst, ist die 4670 deutlich langsamer als eine 9800GT. Aktuelle Spiele stellt sie meist noch flüssig dar. Für die absoluten Grafikknaller wie Crysis reicht es nicht. FarCry2 wird bestimmt auch schon recht kritisch. Leistungsresource für die Zukunft sind praktisch kaum vorhanden. Mehrere Jahre, wie du es anstrebst mit der Grafikkarte zu überstehen und gleichzeitig aber aktuelle Games zocken zu können wird bestimmt nicht möglich sein.

Vom Prozessor her dürfte es noch 1-2 Jahre reichen.

Zu der Frage bezüglich einer Aufrüstung: Das kannst du bei beiden PC's natürlich machen. Eine andere Grafikkarte reinstecken ist kein Problem, vorausgesetzt, dein Netzteil hat genug Power dafür. Eine CPU, Ram, Festplatte oder was auch immer kann man natürlich auch jederzeit in beiden PC's reinsetzen. Warum auch nicht? Eine Grafikkarte wird im PCI-Express Slot untergebracht. Der wird weiterhin Standard bleiben und ist außerdem abwärtskompatibel. Die CPU muss halt den richtigen Sockel haben. Du kannst also solang der Sockel 775 existiert und entsprechende CPU's verkauft werden, ohne Probleme einen anderen reinsetzen.

Und der Ram macht hier keine Ausnahme. Solang es noch DDR2-Speicher zum kaufen gibt und das wird noch ewig sein, solang kannst du hier natürlich auch nachrüsten. Nicht nur bei den beiden Angeboten, sondern natürlich bei jedem PC.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Solangsam glaube ich, ich sollte mir gar keinen PC holen. Weil ich glaube mit 500&#8364; wird das nicht so tolle. Habe im Moment halt einfach nicht mehr. Und bei dem ebay PC bin ich jetzt recht unsicher, auch wegen Post Nr. 1 auf der 2. Seite. Sonst würde mich noch interessieren ob ich mir nicht einfach die "Tray" Version von dem CPU hole, das spart auch. Separater Lüfter ist ja schon aufgelistet. Und vielleicht dann in ne bessere Grafikkarte investieren? Oder vllt. nur den E700 oder so etwas. Weil ich hab mal gelesen, dass eine gute Graikkarte wichtiger ist als ein guter Prozessor. Also kann ich am CPU doch sparen und mir dann ne bessere Grafikkarte holen oder nicht?


----------



## Flipmode (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre musst du dann extra bei der Tray version die wärmeleitpaste kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2008)

In den meisten Fällen ist die Grafikkarte die mit Abstand wichtigste Komponente, wenn es um Games geht. Es gibt Ausnahmen. Manche Spiele sind sehr CPU-lastig und fordern auch einen entsprechenden Untersatz für die Grafikkarte. Will heißen: In solchen Fällen wird dir dann allein eine gute Grafikkarte nichts mehr nützen. Die CPU kommt nicht mehr mit und wird zum Flaschenhals. Die Grafikkarte wird nicht ausreichend schnell mit Daten versorgt. Das gleiche Szenario wäre auch genau umgekehrt denkbar. CPU und Karte sollten von der Leistung her einigermaßen harmonieren.

Wenn nicht viel Geld da ist, dann aber im Zweifelsfall zuerst an die Grafik denken.

Und ja, du kannst auch Tray nehmen. Die Boxed haben soweit ich weiß länger Garantie. Ich glaube ein Jahr. Drauf geschissen. Desweiteren würde ich bei deinem engen Budget erstmal 2GB Ram nehmen. Spart auch Geld und kann später noch bequem nachgerüstet werden. Unter XP sind 2 GB noch mehr als genug. Vista ist mit 2 GB teilweise etwas flügelarm, geht aber auch noch.

Aber generell hast du recht. Pack noch 150 Euro drauf, also 600 Euro, dann bekommst du ein dickes System, welches auch wirklich eine Zeit reicht. Ich weiß, du hast sie nicht, sagtest du ja bereits.
Vielleicht solltest du dir dann überlegen, ob du nicht noch besser wartest. Musst du wissen. Ich habe dir nur gesagt, was Sache ist.

Oder du nimmst halt einen 7300 oder so. Dann hat aber halt die CPU nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben. Wäre aber sinnvoller, als an der Grafikkarte zu sparen.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Klos meinte bei dem Lüfter sei immer welche bei. Keine Ahnung was jetzt Sache ist^^


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Denke mal ich nehm dann einen 7300 "Tray" und 2GB Ram. Was für ne Grafikkarte sollte ich mir dann holen? ne 9800GT/8800GT oder welche?


Edit: Ich seh grad im Benchmarktest: Keine von den Grafikkarten kommt auf über 25Fps -.- Das macht mir jetzt echt Angst son bisschen. Aber warten will ich auch nicht. Der PC hier macht nicht mehr lange mit.

Edit2: "9800GT" oder "9800GT, passiv" ist das wichtig?

Edit3: So ich habs jetzt so abgeändert: die Grafikkarte gegen eine "Sparkle 9800GT 512MB" ausgetauscht, den CPU gegen "Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Tray" und den RAM "2048MB DDR2 TakeMS"

Würde der so gehen? Kost auch nur noch 448&#8364;. Überrascht mich grad selber ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit5: So der letzte denk ich mal... hab Prozessor wieder den E8200 Boxed genommen. Bin nu bei 487,95 &#8364; was mit 22&#8364; Versand leider mein Geldbeutel nicht zulässt. Mist : / Kann ich nicht noch was am Mobo sparen oder so?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Eine 8800GT ist eine 9800GT. Die wurde nur unbenannt. Und passiv heißt einfach, daß kein Lüfter dran ist, sondern nur ein Kühlkörper. Kein Lüfter = keine Geräusche.

Wie wäre es so:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Tray 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit   	
sofort lieferbar 	

145,88 &#8364;


145,88 &#8364;
Artikel-Nr. HV1021KSDE 	entfernen
Sparkle 9800GT 512MB 	
sofort lieferbar 	

113,92 &#8364;


113,92 &#8364;
Artikel-Nr. HV13WC63DE 	entfernen
WD Caviar SE16 320GB SATA II 16MB 	
verfügbar ab 04.12.2008 	

42,36 &#8364;


42,36 &#8364;
Artikel-Nr. HV1125CFDE 	entfernen
ECS P43T-A2, Sockel 775, ATX 	
sofort lieferbar 	

59,68 &#8364;


59,68 &#8364;
Artikel-Nr. HV20MK48DE 	entfernen
2048MB-KIT DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5 	
sofort lieferbar 	

22,93 &#8364;


22,93 &#8364;
Artikel-Nr. HV203FAKDE 	entfernen
Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz 	
sofort lieferbar 	

29,87 &#8364;


29,87 &#8364;
Artikel-Nr. HV207SFSDE 	entfernen
Samsung SH-223F bare schwarz 	
sofort lieferbar 	

19,90 &#8364;


19,90 &#8364;
Artikel-Nr. HV30CM07DE 	entfernen
Cooler Master Vortex 752 CPU-Kühler, Sockel 775, AM2, 939, 754 	
sofort lieferbar 	

13,94 &#8364;


13,94 &#8364;
Artikel-Nr. HVR480XDE 	entfernen
Xilence Power 480 Watt / SPS-XP480.(12)R

Summe: 479,31 zzgl. Versand und Zusammenbau


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Klos meinte bei dem Lüfter sei immer welche bei. Keine Ahnung was jetzt Sache ist^^



Ich sagte, daß bei der Boxed-Version immer schon Paste am Kühler ist. Bei den separaten Kühlern sagte ich, daß ich solange ich nun schon die Teile selber baue, noch nie einen Kühler ohne Paste geliefert bekommen hatte.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Gogo Klos.. 1000 Beiträge!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich näher mich langsam der berüchtigten *1337* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Achja: Intel will bald die Preise bei den Penryns senken, nur so nebenbei Aber willst ja nicht warten.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Also der würde dann 501,31&#8364; kosten. Weil zusammenbauen tu ich des Geldes wegen selbst. 
Und das mit dem 480 statt 550 Watt Netzteil macht auch nichts oder? Weil ich eventuell nochmal Kaltlichtioden kaufen wollte. Weiss ja nicht was die so benötigen. Aber sonst finde ich deine zusammenstellung supi =)


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Was sind Penrys? Nur mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal so am Rande:

*Artikel-Nr. HV30CM07DE entfernen
Cooler Master Vortex 752 CPU-Kühler, Sockel 775, AM2, 939, 754 
sofort lieferbar*

wird bei mir nicht gefunden.

Bei mir sieht das jetzt so aus:

HV203FAKDE  Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz 	

sofort lieferbar	
29,87 &#8364;	1	
HVR480XDE  Xilence Power 480 Watt / SPS-XP480.(12)R 	

sofort lieferbar	
30,83 &#8364;	1	
HV20MK48DE  2048MB-KIT DDR2 MDT , PC6400/800, CL5 	

sofort lieferbar	
22,93 &#8364;	1	
HV20T840DE  Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Tray 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 	

sofort lieferbar	
145,88 &#8364;	1	
HV1021KSDE  Sparkle 9800GT 512MB 	

sofort lieferbar	
113,92 &#8364;	1	
HV20XCP7DE  XilencePower CPU-Kühler LGA775 	

sofort lieferbar	
8,91 &#8364;	1	
HV207SFSDE  Samsung SH-223F bare schwarz 	

sofort lieferbar	
19,90 &#8364;	1	
HV1332FSDE  Samsung HD322HJ, 320GB, 16MB 	

sofort lieferbar	
43,67 &#8364;	1	
HV1125CFDE  ECS P43T-A2, Sockel 775, ATX 	

sofort lieferbar	
59,68 &#8364;


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Um jeden Euro fighten aber dann Kaltlichtioden wollen Wofür? Da brauchst doch auch ein Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster, damit das stylisch aussieht. Willst du die außen mit Tesa drankleben?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was das Netzteil betrifft, so hat es genug Saft für die Komponenten. Für ein paar Kaltlichtioden wird auch noch Platz sein Aber keine Ahnung was die brauchen, du willst sie doch^^
Beim Anbieter sollte doch auch angegeben sein, was die Dinger so brauchen.

Edit: Ein Penryn ist eben die aktuelle Reihe der Intel-CPU's. Die heißen halt so. Warum, keine Ahnung. Frag Intel
Aber wenn man es genau nimmt, dann dreht es sich hier gerade um einen Wolfdale, penryn heißen die Quadcores. Aber ist ja wurst, die wurden halt so getauft.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ich hab gelesen das bei dem Case Kaltlichioden gut aussehen sollen weil das so eine besonderes Front haben soll oder sowas. Die würd ich mir ja auch erst später holen in 2 - 3 Monaten wenn ich mal wieder Geld hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aha da mit den CPU's informier ich mich irgendwann nochmal drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der PC würde so 475,59 &#8364; + 22&#8364; Versand kosten. Was so grade in meinem Rahmen liegt. Und der hält dann auch länger oder was?

Edit: Habs mit dem Case gefunden: " ...es sich um eine Mesh-Front handelt. Durch dieses "Lochblech" könnte man beispielsweise eine interne Beleuchtung schimmern lassen. Hier würden sich Kaltlichtkathoden oder beleuchtete Lüfter anbieten."  Hab das dort: *Klick* gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Ja , aufjeden Fall._


----------



## Xairon (2. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab gelesen das bei dem Case Kaltlichioden gut aussehen sollen weil das so eine besonderes Front haben soll oder sowas. Die würd ich mir ja auch erst später holen in 2 - 3 Monaten wenn ich mal wieder Geld hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe ein bischen besseres System und wenn der nicht eine WEILE hält, dann krieg ich ne Kriese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Auf was ist das "Ja, auf jeden Fall" bezogen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Xairon: Wenn der nicht länger hält bekomm ich auch ne Kriese. Aber holen werd ich mir das warscheinlich trotzdem, weil ein neuer PC muss so oder so her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Sorry , vergessen zu Quoten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf deine Frage._


----------



## Xairon (2. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich mir auch gesagt und ich bin auch rundum zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Pc Übertrifft total meine Erwartungen, vorallem VISTA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Na ja ist Software aber Wayne ;D )


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Gut zu wissen das es besser laufen wird. Freu mich eigentlich schon riesig auf einen neuen Computer. Mit dem hier schaffe ich WoW auf niedrigsten Einstellung ja nur wenn ich alleine bin 20Fps. Mit mehreren ist so gut wie unspielbar. Sogar *Warcraft III DotA* ist bei mir am laggen ohne ende.

Denke werde mir den PC dann morgen bestelle. Wie lange dauert es ca. bis alle Teile ankommen? Und kommen sie zusammen an oder jedes einzeln?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Naja, also die CPU würde auf jedenfall für die nächsten 2 Jahre dicke reichen. Vielleicht auch mehr, bin ja kein Hellseher. Die 9800GT reicht aktuell für alles, um noch in hohen Auflösungen flüssig spielen zu können.
Meine geschätzte Lebensdauer: 1 Jahr...höchstens...mehr nicht. Zumindest nicht für alle aktuellen Games. 

Und irgendwann solltest dann auch Ram nachrüsten, vor allem, wenn du mal Vista verwenden möchtest. So in 1-2 Jahren würde auch das wohl fällig werden. So mal meine Einschätzung.

Und warum findest du den Vortex-Lüfter nicht. Bei deinem jetzt gewählten steht nicht mal dabei, daß er für die aktuellen Intels spezifiziert ist. Darauf solltest du schon achten. Da steht nur P4 bis 3.2 Ghz.
Würde jetzt zwar mal davon ausgehen, daß es reicht, aber mit einem Lüfter, bei welchem die neuen CPU's auch angegeben sind, wärst du auf der sicheren Seite.

Also nimm den Vortex rein. Der muss zu finden sein, habe ihn ja schließlich auch gefunden. Einfach unter Lüfter -> AMD/Intel -> Coolermaster Vortex.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab schon alles versucht ich finde den Lüfter einfach nicht. Der wird mir nicht angezeigt. Kannst du eventuell den Link posten?

Bei mir stehen nur: 
XilencePower CPU-Kühler LGA775 
Coolermaster Hyper TX2, alle Sockel 
Revoltec Freeze Tower, Sockel 775/754/939/AM2 
Coolermaster Hyper 212, alle Sockel 
Xigmatek HDT-S1283, Sockel 939/AM2,775
Zalman CNPS8000 Sockel 775/754/939/940 
Scythe Andy Samurai Master, Sockel 478,775,754,939,AM2


----------



## Xairon (2. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen das es besser laufen wird. Freu mich eigentlich schon riesig auf einen neuen Computer. Mit dem hier schaffe ich WoW auf niedrigsten Einstellung ja nur wenn ich alleine bin 20Fps. Mit mehreren ist so gut wie unspielbar. Sogar *Warcraft III DotA* ist bei mir am laggen ohne ende.
> 
> Denke werde mir den PC dann morgen bestelle. Wie lange dauert es ca. bis alle Teile ankommen? Und kommen sie zusammen an oder jedes einzeln?



Na ja ich habe den E8500, XFX 260 XXX, 8 GB Ram und jetzt kommts, ich bin auch leidenschaftlicher DOTA Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Siehe meine Avatar-Beschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LAG kommt aber im B net bei WC 3 oft von fehlgehosteten SPielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoste mit Listchecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kaum Pings über 40ms.

Da ich nicht nur DotA spiele sondern auch ab und an, gerne mal ne MAUL oder TD, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen...Z.B. Mountain TD in WC 3 laggt bei mir wie Sau wenn da XXXX Mobs kommen und 4-5 Mal Starfall aktiv ist...und das ist traurig, mit 8gb RAM!!!! =)


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Nene, die Dota Laggs liegen definitiv NICHT am Ping. Hoste auch mit LC. Die Laggs sind ja sogar auf LAN. Darum ja. TD's und Mauls spiele ich nie. Nur DotA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Kannst du eventuell den Link posten?


_
Nö , ich aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Link :  Klicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Sicher das der da drauf passt? Weil der bei dem PC-Konfigurator nicht angezeigt wird bei passende Artikeln. Da mach ich mir grad bisschen Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Ist für alle Typen zugänglich , von daher eigentlich ja._


----------



## Xairon (2. Dezember 2008)

Na ja steht da Sockel 775 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere Prozessoren sind 775 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub ich leg einfach alle Teile ohne den Konfigurator in den Warnekorb. Dann kommen nicht immer diese Sachen das was nicht angezeigt wird oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xairon (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich nehme an, dass diverse Lieferanten von verschiedenen Teilen, einen "Aufpreis" bezahlen, damit die im Konfigurator stehen und andere eben nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb sowieso, alleine basteln, alleine aussuchen und alleine Spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem "alleine Spass haben" bin ich nicht einverstanden, mit mehreren Leuten macht doch alles viel mehr Spa0 oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Kommt drauf an welcher Beschäftigung du nachgehst.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich geh jetzt Zocken.. nur was? o_o

Fallout3 / CoD5? >_<_


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Du bist so fies painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst gemütlich solche Spiele spielen und ich sitz hier verbittert bei meinem Rechner und bin froh für jeden Moment der er schafft ohne sich aufzuhängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Sorry , aber ich überleg echt.. beides ne tolle Story.. im gegensatz zu FarCry2 was auf meinem Fensterbrett rumliegt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Schonmal Assasins Creed gespielt? Ist die Story da denn gut bei?^^


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Sicher das der da drauf passt? Weil der bei dem PC-Konfigurator nicht angezeigt wird bei passende Artikeln. Da mach ich mir grad bisschen Sorgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Lüfter passt. Und der Konfigurator von Hardware-Versand ist größte verbugte Scheiße, die je programmiert wurde. Aber wenn du eh selber zusammenbauen möchtest, wozu dann der Konfigurator.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Der Konfigurator war nur damit ich weiss obs auch passt oder nicht. Aber hab ja vergessen das ich das hätte genauso gut hier fragen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also war es doch ein wenig Schwachsinn meiner seits, hab wohl nicht so recht nachgedacht. 
Der PC kostet mich jetzt also 480,62&#8364; + 22&#8364; Versand wenn das mit dem Gewicht klappt. Heisst also ich bin 0,38&#8364; unter meinem Limit geblieben. Kann man für die paar Cent noch was aufwerten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Glaub eher nicht oder? ^^


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Schonmal Assasins Creed gespielt?


_
Naja , bei nem Freund mal..

Er meinte es ist super , aber wenn man wirklich an nem Wochende ne weile Spielt.. ziemlich kurz..

---

Der Konfigutor spinnt eh.. der sagt das man für ne 4870 nen 700W Netzteil reinbauen soll.. Völliger Schwachsinn..

---

Naja , noch nen Euro mehr.. gibt ne Currywurst mit Brötchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Gut das ich mir die Spiele nicht selbst kaufe, sondern mir ein Freund die ausleiht. Ist dann wenn das Spiel zu kurz ist und/oder eine schlechte Story hat kein weggeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Currywurst, ist nicht so mein Ding. Alles viel zu fettig. Ich ess nicht so gerne Fastfood 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lebe gesund, was bei den Zockern ja sehr selten ist was man öfters hört. Hier ne Fertigpizza, da nen Döner. Schlimm sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Currywurst, ist nicht so mein Ding. Alles viel zu fettig. Ich ess nicht so gerne Fastfood
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




_NIX GEGEN FERTIGPIZZA ALTAH!!!! SONST MACH ICH DICH MESSER unso..

---

Öhm ja.. naja , Fallout3 ist auch nicht gekauft.. wenn du weisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----

Dead Space / Bioshock usw. folgen warscheinlich.. sind einfach geile Spiele (zumindest was ich gehört/gesehen hab)_


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt hab ich aber Angst *zitter*

Die Spiele die ich bekomm sind auch nicht so gekauft.... und ja ich weiss was du meinst, nämlich das was ich auch meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bioshock hab ich gehört soll ein sehr geiles Spiel sein. Freue mich schon riesig drauf das endlich spielen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin jetzt auch erstmal Weg ein bisschen "gesundes" Essen genießen. (Nudeln mit Bolognese-Sauce) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2008)

_Guten Appetit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Shefanix (2. Dezember 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

